# Fisons Prentice and Packard, Suffolk 15



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

The Old Fisons site was originally the location for the first ever complete superphosphate factory. In the mid 19th century, the increasing demand for new effective fertilisers for agriculture led to a search for a substitute for crushed bones, the traditional source of fertiliser. Edward Packard discovered that the use of fossil dung, found across East Anglia, contained high levels of phosphate, the ideal base for fertiliser.
Between 1851 and 1854, Packard built a warehouse at Paper Mill Lane and pioneered the production of artificial fertilisers for horticulture on an industrial scale. It was an ideal site due to the combination of the River Gipping, which was navigable by barges between Ipswich and Stowmarket from the late 18th century onwards, and the addition of the railway line in 1846 which both provided the means to import raw materials and export fertilisers.
Edward Packard was joined in 1858 by Joseph Fison who constructed his chemical works opposite – the North Warehouse. The lower two floors of this iconic warehouse date from this time and were used for bagging and storage and are identified on early Ordnance Survey maps as the Eastern Union Works, proving the North Warehouse was purpose-built and directly associated with the production of superphosphates. 
This was a first for me, a solo explore in a huge building. The light in this place was amazing, hope you enjoy my pics....


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice too Shuckie,some of they floors look a bit suspect though


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Very nice too Shuckie,some of they floors look a bit suspect though



Oh believe me scrote they were, I stuck rigidly to the beams and outsides


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice - I drove past that last year, I wish I'd stopped now. Did you see the old steam engine in someones front garden nearby?


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Very nice - I drove past that last year, I wish I'd stopped now. Did you see the old steam engine in someones front garden nearby?



No I missed that, I may have to go back and have another look!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 22, 2015)

Great report mate loving the old sack barrow well done mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

URBANMYTH said:


> Great report mate loving the old sack barrow well done mate[/QUOTEThanks Myth, enjoyed this one very much. I think I missed a bit so I may go back.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2015)

Amazing structure,love the green carpet and indoor garden!Ace images.


----------



## smiler (Feb 22, 2015)

Really nice, I hope you had good tread on your boots it looks a bit slippery, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

smiler said:


> Really nice, I hope you had good tread on your boots it looks a bit slippery, I enjoyed it, Thanks



I did indeed, I have to say, the first wasn't too bad, The top was like tissue paper!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2015)

Fantastic place, ace pix.


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2015)

Love this place, it's not going to last much longer though is it. Iron frame with wooden cladding... curious.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing structure,love the green carpet and indoor garden!Ace images.



Thanks Flyboys, I just wish the floor was a bit safer!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2015)

krela said:


> Love this place, it's not going to last much longer though is it. Iron frame with wooden cladding... curious.



It was built in 1854 to 1856 Krela. Literally cast iron columns supporting wooden floorboard floors about the size of scaffolding deals. Spread out over three floors each with a system of wooden staircases, and access ramps for vehicles of some sort. Reminded me somewhat of a train shed or one of those northern cotton or wool mills!. Not the sort of building that's common in East Anglia. The building is massive in scale.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 23, 2015)

Lovely stuff BS 
and well done for giving it a go solo....
it's a completely different experience being in a place like that on your own


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Lovely stuff BS
> and well done for giving it a go solo....
> it's a completely different experience being in a place like that on your own



You're telling me Wombat, it's the first large explore I've done by myself. Certainly different, every little sound was amplified tenfold, or so it seemed!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2015)

Fantastic stuff as usual Shuck! 
Those floors  
That moss is awesome tho. 
Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## gingrove (Feb 24, 2015)

Great report I enjoyed that - Looks like the fertiliser worked well on the floors!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic stuff as usual Shuck!
> Those floors
> That moss is awesome tho.
> Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing



Thanks X! I was a tad nervy being on my tod but I think it's amazing. Seems like my senses were on overload. Every noise the wind made, rattled round the building, creaks and groans everywhere!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2015)

gingrove said:


> Great report I enjoyed that - Looks like the fertiliser worked well on the floors!



Thanks Gingrove, I couldn't believe the little aboretum in the corner, talk about luck!... Those colours certainly stood out!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 25, 2015)

I love this place, visited last year and fell on love with the old timber buildings. You've shot it well, love the walkway with the moss. Great pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2015)

Urbexbandoned said:


> I love this place, visited last year and fell on love with the old timber buildings. You've shot it well, love the walkway with the moss. Great pics



Thanks, I was quite surprised by the corner garden!


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 3, 2015)

I quite agree, the fern and moss shot was my favorite!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Jaymo, this place was just so photogenic, as soon as I'd seen it from other reports, I knew I had to do it!


----------



## Dugie (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice looking place, great photos as well.

Dugie


----------

